# Herding Photos!



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been extremely busy, but I thought I'd share an update of Conan's herding:

We started herding with Judy Vanderford last week. What a difference!! I'm actually learning what to do, and so is Conan. He did excellent the first week and she told me I have a very nice dog She said we will definitely be ready to trial at the PWCCSC trials on April 10th & 11th. We'll hopefully be getting our HT!

Today I was learning to flank him. So the pressure was on a bit but we tried not to do it too much. Anyway, here are some photos. Hopefully I'll get some video soon. Enjoy!!

http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz51/conansmama/Herding at Judys/judys01.jpg

http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz51/conansmama/Herding at Judys/judys04.jpg

http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz51/conansmama/Herding at Judys/judys02.jpg

http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz51/conansmama/Herding at Judys/judys05.jpg

http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz51/conansmama/Herding at Judys/judys06.jpg

http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz51/conansmama/Herding at Judys/judys07.jpg

http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz51/conansmama/Herding at Judys/judys08.jpg


Here's one cool shot that I did a close up on just to show how low them Corgis can get! Those short legs provide some true skill!

http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz51/conansmama/Herding at Judys/judys09.jpg

http://i813.photobucket.com/albums/zz51/conansmama/Herding at Judys/judys03.jpg


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Those are such great pictures!! Thank you so much for sharing!
I've always wated to get Grissom into that, but I don't even know how, or if his instincts would just kick in?
He heards my GSD every now and then! lol He gets him in the corner, and traps him. He tries to do it to my boxer, but she doesn't get it, and jumps over him and runs away.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome photos! Thanks for sharing! 

Looks like he is thoroughly enjoying himself the entire time!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Where are his front legs in the last pic? LOL! :tongue:

Great pics!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I love action shots!
Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

WOW!! That is so cool!!
He is having a Blast!! That is so great that you are doing this with him.
He's a natural :wink:


----------



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone!! We appreciate it 

We both have a lot of fun. I'm so glad I started doing it with him. It really exhausts him mentally and physically - and me too! It's so much fun.

To get Grissom started, all you need to do is find a trainer you like and have a herding instinct test done! They're usually $25-35. Herding is pretty expensive and I planned on it for a while before I had the funds available. But it's really such a great way to bond with your dog. You should try it!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

like those pics so much fun!:biggrin:


----------



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------

